# Question



## Rania2012 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello,

I used to work in Hamriyah Free zone, but I got a job in SAIF ZONE, all documents been transfered and legally all my visa is cleared and the rest of my documents are cleared. But my question is since my visa isn't cancelled, it was only tranfered...I got the original transfered documents from the prev. company. Now, they asked about it but the probem is I don't want to give for they didn't pay me my last salary and what ever for them to pay.....My question is, if I will not give can they have a copy from immigration or labour office in any Free zone???? Coz right now they are harassing me just to give that original transfer document????? Can anybody help me on this problem of mine?????


----------

